# Hi ~



## Aryia (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi Everyone ^^

Had my first litter of gerbils a week ago which came out with really nice colors! *I can't wait till they grow up :3* So I thought it would be awesome if I could breed mice that were better looking too, and so I ended up here. Hope to get to know a bunch of fellow breeders and learn a bunch from all of you ^^


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Welcome to the party! There are a bunch of good facebook groups too where you can learn


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

